# MTB Verein im LDK - Fun-Bike Asslar e.V.



## lorrey11 (6. März 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich wollte euch mal schnell zu unserer neuen Website einladen...
wir haben seit diesem Jahr auch eine Freestyle- und Downhillabteilung - für alle die ein bißchen mehr Action brauchen...  
Also falls ihr aus dem Lahn-Dill-Kreis kommt, schaut doch einfach mal vorbei - wer lust hat kann auch gerne mal bei der ein oder anderen Tour mit radeln oder bei unserer Clubmeisterschaft ein bißchen "Renn-Luft" schnuppern...

Hier unsere Adresse:

http://www.fun-bike.net

Gruss
lorrey11


----------



## CubeXC1biker (6. März 2005)

sagt mal wenn ihr ja ne Freestyle- und Downhillabteilung habt, gibts bei euch auch ne DH lastige Strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastmike (7. März 2005)

ja das würd ich auch gern wissen?


----------



## lorrey11 (7. März 2005)

Naja kommt drauf an, was man unter DH versteht - wir haben schon ein paar nette Sachen am Dünsberg oder Stoppelberg, aber die kann man nicht mit richtigen DH Strecken vergleichen   
Unsere Jungs fahren meistens auch eher mal nach Winterberg oder so, wenns richtig zur Sache gehen soll !
Wir haben aber ein paar nette Freeride Strecken bei uns in der Nähe, aber auch nicht auf dem Niveau, wie man es in grossen Bikeparks findet !
Doch zum üben schick es alle mal 

Grüsse aus Wetzlar!
lorrey11


----------



## Xtreme-Powerrid (8. März 2005)

Wo genau ist das denn?
Wie weit von Frankfurt?


----------



## Derrick (10. März 2005)

Ich will bei euch evtl Mitglied bei euch werden, kann man da einfach bei euren touren vorbeikommen??


----------



## lorrey (15. März 2005)

Ja klar kannst du einfach mal vorbei kommen und "reinschnuppern"...
allerdings weis ich nicht wieviele jetzt am Samstag (19.03) fahren werden, da unser Local Dealer Tag der offenen Tür hat ... 
Wir fahren aber sonst jeden Samstag um 14 Uhr.
Wo kommst du denn her ? 

Alle anderen Touren findest du links unter dem Punkt "Termine" oder in unserem Forum (www.fun-bike.net) !


----------



## Derrick (16. März 2005)

Ich komm aus Atzbach. Das is nen bisschen hinter Wetzlar. Ich denke ich werde mal vorbeischauen, evtl kommt mein cousin auch mit.
Achja: Mein local dealer ist der bykx ;-)


----------

